# Test 400



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

Test 400 (Propionate, Enanthate, & Cypionate)




Effects



Test 400 is a blended product with each milliliter containing 25 milligrams of test propionate, 187 milligrams of test cypionate, and 188 milligrams of test enanthate, In order to achieve such a high concentration it appears that the level of alchol has been noticeably increased ( especially after injection) Without increasing alcohol levels 400 milligrams would simply be too much for the solution to dissolve. The steroid hormone is more soluble in an oily solution with higher amounts of alcohol which allows us to achieve a dosage that is otherwise impossible. The major drawback however is the painful shot that one can expect with this product. But for those solely interested in a maximum dosage or those willing to dilute a steroid in order to purchase the most steroid possible in a single vial. Test 400 would be 
the winner along with the less painful EQL products. The design of this steroid most resembles that of Testoviron contain a mix of rapid, medium, and slow acting esters. 
   The effects of test 400 would be similar to that of all testosterones , A great mass building agent.



Side Effects



All of the side effects common to testosterone apply here such as , water retention, fat gain, Gynecomastia, and Blood pressure increases. As well as that of androgenic components such as, oily skin, acne, increased aggression, body/facial hair growth, and aggravation of male pattern baldness. All of which can be reduced with the use of ancillary therapy. 



Counterfeits



This product can be trusted, Denkall does use a hologram as well. 














Courtesy of Teekathy @ FG


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

Test 400


Test 400 - 400 mg/ml - 10 ml vial - Denkall</li>


----------

